

Some reality check about getting rich through a startup - United857
http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-startup-could-make-me-a-millionaire-in-four-years-if-I-got-hired-as-an-employee-today#ans971094

======
JuanCBenavides
Despite the pessimistic view on start-ups and how it is not all peaches and
roses for founders I still will take my chances anytime!

------
spicyxtreme
so don't raise so much money? i think it's preposterous to raise that much
money when it is definitely not required to build a great business.. 40
million for fab? what the hell are they gonna spend it on?

